# Toro 518ze Valve clearance setting



## 1462danny (Jan 22, 2016)

Does anyone know what the valve clearance(intake & exhaust) should be for a Toro 518ze. It's a single stage blower with a 4-stoke 99cc engine. Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

idk but u will need to give more motor details for the gurus to help imho, what numbers are stamped or printed on the engine, brand of engine , how old etc, pics are helpful


----------



## 1462danny (Jan 22, 2016)

Attached are some pictures. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## 1462danny (Jan 22, 2016)

the year of the machine is 2014.


----------

